# Be Careful Out There!



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

HCSO: Dog shot at park in Bay Area | News - Home


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Crazy......


SuperG


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Narny said:


> HCSO: Dog shot at park in Bay Area | News - Home


Disgusting...

You dont want your dog to not get into situations you dont like? Dont go to the dog park...

I used to go to dog parks often before I decided it was not the best idea...
If I do go... I carry a break-stick specifically if something happens with a pitbull/staff type dog... (Owners of these breeds probably have the least education on how to actually handle a powerful dog.)

GSD owners as a cumulative whole generally are more responsible, and respect their dogs power a whole lot more...

1) Dont put your dogs in strange situations you are not confortable with.
2) If something happens always have a contingency plan...

I cant justify shooting another dog at a dog park... Even if it attacked another dog. (Which was not the case here)...
You could maybe argue his point if he was walking in private... and attacked savagely by loose dogs... But comeon... Not at a dog park... 

Unfortunately most owners cant control their own dogs either.... So you are left alone to fix the situation... And with multiple dogs and no help can be extremely volatile situation.


----------



## WirelessG (Jan 22, 2013)

This is one of the reasons why I have little interest in dog parks. There are a lot of people with a lot of dogs and you don't know who is responsible and who isn't. 

Lykoz, I don't know what transpired, but I do know that I have broken up fights between big dogs with nothing more than my hands. I suspect this guy could have done the same. Unfortunately there are a lot of worthless people who own dogs.


----------



## RICO (Oct 11, 2011)

It amazes me how cold and heartless people are. I live in Colorado Springs, Colorado and 3, yes 3, dogs have been shot in the past month, luckily one was not hit, and unfortunately one was killed. All three were off leash at the time. Even though my dog is always on leash, still makes me really edgy...
3 Dogs Shot In Colorado Springs In Past Month « CBS Denver


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

WirelessG said:


> This is one of the reasons why I have little interest in dog parks. There are a lot of people with a lot of dogs and you don't know who is responsible and who isn't.
> 
> Lykoz, I don't know what transpired, but I do know that I have broken up fights between big dogs with nothing more than my hands. I suspect this guy could have done the same. However, your comment about people and guns could easily be translated to people and dogs. Unfortunately there are a lot of worthless people who own dogs.


A break stick is a tool specific to breaking a pitbull's grip... Using it on a GSD for example would not be effective, and probably more dangerous to you than good...

Pit's tend to bite and hold a lot more... They have the terrier tenacity, and a good pit is bread for gameness.. Very hard to get a pit to release with a good grip...

Learn't this when I was very young maybe 8 or 9. I was walking my dog with my grandpa... I harassed him until he let me hold the dog on the leash... It was a Sheetland Sheepdog.. And walked nicely on the leesh.

We passed a gated house with a pit in it.. The dogs always bark incessantly at each other when I used to walk that way with my dad... (My grandpa from oversees, didnt know this).. Suffice to say I thought I could hold the dog as a young child... But I couldnt... It pulled me to the gate... Obviously my fault as a kid... My grandfather never owned a dog.. We were home alone, and i persuaded him to walk the dogs with me.

Anyways
They locked Jaws through the gate.. The owner of the pit came out.. And between by grandfather and the other owner (Dogs separated by a gate... They still could not release the dogs for over 10 minutes, until the other owner brought some kind of wedge. to pry the pits Jaws open....) They had locked jaws... (Not lock jaw mechanism - I know pits dont have that - I mean the dogs had locked jaws)

I have seen a lot of video's on pit's locking in... Its incredibly hard to get them to release... A tenacious pit often wont let go... 
Breaksticks date back to the pitbull fighting rings... And was the only way to safely and quickly remove the winning dog from the dog that had lost... 

Break sticks have a bad rep for some pitbull owners because of the history of their use... These are the same pitbull owners that take pictures with their pit and a baby, and that would not care to leave a child alone with the Pit.
(Not surprising that pitbulls are littered in shelters... With this type of misinformation on the power of the breed, and what it was initial bred to do)

Then you have highly responsible pitbull owners who actually keep several breaksticks in their house in different locations incase their pitbull ever attacks... (Breaksticks are supprted by PitBull Rescue Central:http://www.pbrc.net/breaksticks.html ) These guys are responsible... And their dogs will rarely ever attack... In fact most Pits can go several lifetimes and never attack anybody... The fact however remains if it does happen.. You are caught between a rock and a hard place... If it gets a good bite, you will struggle to get the dogs to release... The second best method I guess would be choking the dog out with the collar...

A breakstick is not a tool that is specifically used for other breeds... In fact I dont know of other breeds to use it... Could be argued for a bull-terier etc, but I am actually not sure... 

Most other dogs re-establish their bites and dont have the same tenacity in bred into them as a pitbull.

That is why I carry a breakstick...

As for your statement on guns and dogs... I am a believer that somebody who does not respect the power of his dog... That cant control his dog should something happen... Or allows it free to roam, etc.. Ideally should not have such a dog... (But yea I dont want to get into this arguement)


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Had he strangled the puppy with his bare hands, he would be in jail.....for animal cruelty.

Reason #1,345 to not go to parks, Dirty Harry wanna be may be there.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Had he strangled the puppy with his bare hands, he would be in jail.....for animal cruelty.


My post was about break stick's because somebody seemed confused, as to why they may be necessary in certain applications.. And how they were used on pits only.
Had nothing to do with the puppy. 

I think your post had something to do with mine, since I am the only one mentioning choking a dog out anywhere.

Also I think this post has a similar trend to the being jailed for animal cruelty debate, which I support in certain cases, and I think you don't. (Could have misunderstood).

I think there is some sarcasm in this post. Not sure. It is a forum after all. So maybe I am completely off.

Here is the thing. Choking out a dog, is about context of the situation... If a pitbull attacked another dog and you had no way to get the dog off.. Choking would not be animal abuse.. Nobody would go to jail. In any case... Choking a dog is not the things I am talking about. Talking more about something like this: 
http://cyprus-mail.com/2013/12/27/dog-tied-to-car-and-dragged-to-death/
or this
http://travel.aol.co.uk/2014/07/13/...yprus-hotel-staff-kill-stray-puppy-billy-dog/
These things deserve serious convictions in my opinion.

I have never choked a dog out...
However I have choked humans before many many times, whilst they were actively trying NOT to be get choked... And one certainly had passed out... (You might be confused as to how I never went to jail for this.) 

Well it is about context. (And I wont put it in context, just so you understand what you did with your post right there.)


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

No, Lykoz. My post was not meant to pertain to your comments about break sticks or choking.

It was, rather, _diplomatic_ support of the some other comments you have made. 

May I make a suggestion to you please? As a forum friend?

I've noticed a tendency on your part to assume you are being picked on. That's usually not the case. Try to let some of this roll of your back, O.K.?

I actually agree with a lot of what you have written in this thread.


----------



## D Brang Shepherds (Apr 1, 2015)

That being said, it's quite unfortunate we have people as motivated to take matters into their own hand. The source of the article leads us to believe the dog harmed was not being aggressive in a manor that would constitute lethal force. If that's true, it's pretty sad and I should hope that individual loses his right to carry a firearm as he has proven he is incapable of such responsibility. Unfortunately, we have only second hand accounts to go by of an unknown number of observers.

Hope this help you out there bud!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I did find the break stick info interesting! 

I kinda thought the "break stick" in every room was a bit much! 

Gunther BullMastiff/APBT/Lab mix would have thought that amusing.

There is no problem with going up to the line... in making a point but try not to cross it quite so often! 

Try and be more like a GSD and less like a Boxer...it takes three times the amount of time to train a Boxer as it does a GSD!


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

That's pretty sad and scary at the same time. I would say really without being too politically charged, that concealed or open carry firearms should not be allowed into dog parks anywhere, but that's personal opinion. 

The dead dogs owner should take legal action as should those other witnesses to make sure this doesn't happen again.


----------

